# nombre del signo: ✓



## miklo3600

Hola Foreros:
Tengo una pregunta de vocabulario
¿Cómo diríais el siguiente signo en castellano?...""
 
Saludos


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Para mí equivale a *correcto*. Tilde verde podría ser aplicable.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* eso sería un signo de "*cheque de aprobación*".


----------



## flljob

En México es paloma o palomita. (Cuando era niño, ahora no sé)


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Eso aca es un ticket.


----------



## Pinairun

miklo3600 said:


> Hola Foreros:
> Tengo una pregunta de vocabulario
> ¿Cómo diríais el siguiente signo en castellano?...""
> 
> Saludos


 

Señal o signo de correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Marca de corrección, correcto, bien... En España no tiene nombre propio, que yo sepa.


----------



## Slipkvayne

Se conoce como ticket, o como check, en otros lugares se puede aplicar el nombre de uve "V". Ahora más no se.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

En Colombia le llamamos a ese signo generalmente "chulo" y a la acción de colocarlo, en señal de encontrar correcto el texto previo quien lo coloca, "chulear".

Saludos,


----------



## Mangato

Para mí es signo de conforme o comprobado. Pero en realidad nunca supe si tenía nombre.

Ahora recuerdo que una secretaria le llamaba check.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Colombia le llamamos a ese signo generalmente "chulo" y a la acción de colocarlo, en señal de encontrar correcto el texto previo quien lo coloca, "chulear".
> 
> Saludos,


De esta forma lo conozco yo...

saludos


----------



## Adge

flljob said:


> En México es paloma o palomita. (Cuando era niño, ahora no sé)


No te preocupes, todavía lo es.


----------



## bluenikcr

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para mí equivale a *correcto*. Tilde verde podría ser aplicable.



Si! Yo también soy argentina y lo conozco como *tilde*.

Saludos!


----------



## Ban Sith

Yo lo he visto muchas veces, pero nunca he sabido cuál era su nombre. Sin embargo, significa eso, "correcto". Sin embargo, algunos de mis profesores lo llamaban simplemente "tic".


----------



## pilukona

Hola
En los ejercicios escolares significaba VISTO.(V)


----------



## Mangato

pilukona said:


> Hola
> En los ejercicios escolares significaba VISTO.(V)


 
Tienes toda la razón, y también *visé*


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> En México es paloma o palomita. (Cuando era niño, ahora no sé)


 


Adge said:


> No te preocupes, todavía lo es.


 
_A- ¿Cuantas palomitas te sacaste en el examen?_
Tengo 18 palomitas y dos tachas.
_B - Pues yo me saqué puras palomitas, las 20 preguntas bien._

Saludos.


----------



## galio

En mis épocas escolares eso se conocía alternativamente como _tilde_ ("La profesora me puso un tilde") o _visto_.


----------



## miklo3600

¡Qué guay!…He aprendido varias palabras!

Palomita
Visto
Chulo
Tilde

Gracias a todos los foreros que contestaron y representaron el vocabulario de sus países.

Saludos


----------



## wamcon

En España, en mi colegio al menos antiguamente para designar si algo era correcto normalmente ponían una b que más parecía una beta que una b.
Y efectivamente este signo se ponía con el significado de Visto, aunque en realidad lo que ponían era una V algo deformada que no tenía por qué significar correcto, simplemente era una constatación de que el trabajo o ejercicio había sido realizado. 

Sin embargo allá por finales de los años ochenta o principio de los noventa es cuando comencé a ver este signo como sinónimo de correcto y *tengo la impresión* de que es un signo importado anglosajón, y por ello no le conozco nombre alguno.
Con las acepciones que veo que le da la gente sobre todo de hispano-américa, me pregunto desde cuando data la introducción de este signo como sinónimo de correcto  que seguramente sea muy anterior a la introducción en España y cual es el origen de esos nombres para este signo.
De todas maneras estas son teorías locas fundamentadas en mi experiencia que no me extrañaría que alguien me las echase por tierra.


----------



## flljob

mirx said:


> _A- ¿Cuantas palomitas te sacaste en el examen?_
> Tengo 18 palomitas y dos tachas.
> _B - Pues yo me saqué puras palomitas, las 20 preguntas bien._
> 
> Saludos.


 Y palomear es poner palomitas.

Saludos


----------



## xymox

wamcon said:


> En España, en mi colegio al menos antiguamente para designar si algo era correcto normalmente ponían una b que más parecía una beta que una b.
> Y efectivamente este signo se ponía con el significado de Visto, aunque en realidad lo que ponían era una V algo deformada que no tenía por qué significar correcto, simplemente era una constatación de que el trabajo o ejercicio había sido realizado.
> 
> Sin embargo allá por finales de los años ochenta o principio de los noventa es cuando comencé a ver este signo como sinónimo de correcto y *tengo la impresión* de que es un signo importado anglosajón, y por ello no le conozco nombre alguno.
> Con las acepciones que veo que le da la gente sobre todo de hispano-américa, me pregunto desde cuando data la introducción de este signo como sinónimo de correcto  que seguramente sea muy anterior a la introducción en España y cual es el origen de esos nombres para este signo.
> De todas maneras estas son teorías locas fundamentadas en mi experiencia que no me extrañaría que alguien me las echase por tierra.



Llevo unos años en España y tampoco he podido encontrar su traducción y lo he preguntado a miles de personas. Tengo la misma impresión que tú, wamcom.


----------



## Aviador

wamcon said:


> [...]
> Con las acepciones que veo que le da la gente sobre todo de hispano-américa, me pregunto desde cuando data la introducción de este signo como sinónimo de correcto  que seguramente sea muy anterior a la introducción en España y cual es el origen de esos nombres para este signo.
> De todas maneras estas son teorías locas fundamentadas en mi experiencia que no me extrañaría que alguien me las echase por tierra.



También sólo basado en mi experiencia, te puedo decir que recuerdo que en el colegio, hace quizá unos 30 o 40 años, llamabamos a este signo _visto_. No conocía otro nombre para él en castellano. De eso estoy seguro porque, como soy zurdo, al comienzo lo dibujaba al revés y recuerdo nítidamente a mi profesora que me corregía usando el nombre de _visto_.
Los chilenos Cabeza tuna, que es mucho más joven que yo y Slipkvayne, cuya edad no nos informa, dicen que conocen el mentado signo como _ticket_, una palabra supuestamente del inglés. Sin embargo, en esa lengua yo lo conozco como _check mark_. Puede que llamarlo _ticket_ en Chile sea algo reciente porque, insisto, antes lo conocíamos aquí como _visto_.
¿Algún otro chileno, especialmente más "antiguo" , nos ayuda?

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú también se lo conoce como "*check*".

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá, como ya dijeron mis paisanos, se conoce como palomita y sirve para indicar que algo está bien. El signo que denota que algo está mal se llama tacha o cruz.


----------



## Azuuulita

Si de acuerdo.
En México se llama "Palomita" aunque viendolo bien tambien parece el inicio de un simbolo de Raíz Cuadrada  depende sobre que contexto tal vez.


----------



## Ban Sith

wamcon said:


> En España, en mi colegio al menos antiguamente para designar si algo era correcto normalmente ponían una b que más parecía una beta que una b.
> Y efectivamente este signo se ponía con el significado de Visto, aunque en realidad lo que ponían era una V algo deformada que no tenía por qué significar correcto, simplemente era una constatación de que el trabajo o ejercicio había sido realizado.
> 
> Sin embargo allá por finales de los años ochenta o principio de los noventa es cuando comencé a ver este signo como sinónimo de correcto y *tengo la impresión* de que es un signo importado anglosajón, y por ello no le conozco nombre alguno.
> Con las acepciones que veo que le da la gente sobre todo de hispano-américa, me pregunto desde cuando data la introducción de este signo como sinónimo de correcto que seguramente sea muy anterior a la introducción en España y cual es el origen de esos nombres para este signo.
> De todas maneras estas son teorías locas fundamentadas en mi experiencia que no me extrañaría que alguien me las echase por tierra.


 Yo tengo 21 años y el "Visto" aún se empleaba en mi colegio, sobre todo en Primaria, hasta más o menos los 8-9 años. De hecho, para indicar que el ejercicio estaba bien, ponían la B que dices, wamcon. 
Además, este signo (bien) y la cruz (mal) sólo nos lo ponían en clase de inglés, así que seguramente sea lo que dices, un signo anglosajón importado.


----------



## bb008

Hola

A parte de chulito, también lo conozco como *check list*.

Saludos.-


----------



## liturito

En mexico es usada para decir que algo es correcto, 
sinonimos:
correcto
preciso
cabal
bien
acertado
adecuado
apropiado


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aviador said:


> También sólo basado en mi experiencia, te puedo decir que recuerdo que en el colegio, hace quizá unos 30 o 40 años, llamabamos a este signo _visto_. No conocía otro nombre para él en castellano. De eso estoy seguro porque, como soy zurdo, al comienzo lo dibujaba al revés y recuerdo nítidamente a mi profesora que me corregía usando el nombre de _visto_.
> Los chilenos Cabeza tuna, que es mucho más joven que yo y Slipkvayne, cuya edad no nos informa, dicen que conocen el mentado signo como _ticket_, una palabra supuestamente del inglés. Sin embargo, en esa lengua yo lo conozco como _check mark_. Puede que llamarlo _ticket_ en Chile sea algo reciente porque, insisto, antes lo conocíamos aquí como _visto_.
> ¿Algún otro chileno, especialmente más "antiguo" , nos ayuda?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Venia a mencionar esto, he recordado que se le decia "visto bueno" a ese simbolo tambien, no se que tan anitguo sea porque mientras mas lo pienso mas recuerdo haberlo usado.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> A parte de chulito, también lo conozco como *check list*.
> 
> Saludos.-


 
Seguramente aviador coincidira como yo, en que aca check list al menos yo lo tomo como el listado de cosas a revisar antes de hacer algo , sobre todo cuando estamos preparando una aeronave para el despegue.


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
VºBº = Visto bueno creo que era así. 
¿ Puede que el símbolo del que hablamos haya derivado de algo que empezó como una marca o señal al pasar lista u otro ejercicio parecido????


----------



## Cabeza tuna

pilukona said:


> Hola:
> VºBº = Visto bueno creo que era así.
> ¿ Puede que el símbolo del que hablamos haya derivado de algo que empezó como una marca o señal al pasar lista u otro ejercicio parecido????


Es probable por ejemplo aca cuando te dan una lista de cosas para comprar las vas tachando o haciendoles un "visto bueno", al revisar una prueba escolar, los profesores ponen un ticket en cada respuesta correcta, etc.
Sobre todo lo ultimo nos podria decir que lo preguntado, esta visto y bueno.
Respecto al poner una "B" creo que es as rapido el ahcer este signo sobre todo cuando los profesores tienen muchos alumnos y por ende pruebas que realizar.


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Por aquí los profes ponen V= visto= los ejercicios están hechos.
B= Bien.Además de hechos están bien.
VºBº= cuando das fe de que algo es verídico o estás conforme con ello. Por ejemplo con el VºBº del director/a.....
Y el famoso símbolo cuando vas comprobando pregunta por pregunta o apartado por apartado en un mismo ejercicio(algunos profes)
Adiós


----------



## Cabeza tuna

pilukona said:


> Hola:
> Por aquí los profes ponen V= visto= los ejercicios están hechos.
> B= Bien.Además de hechos están bien.
> VºBº= cuando das fe de que algo es verídico o estás conforme con ello. Por ejemplo con el VºBº del director/a.....
> Y el famoso símbolo cuando vas comprobando pregunta por pregunta o apartado por apartado en un mismo ejercicio(algunos profes)
> Adiós


 
Para profundizar más mi respuesta en base a la tuya:
En una prueba
 Correcto
 Malo o no hecho
A medias es un simbolo que es mezcla de ambos es un ticket con una raya que lo cruza.
VºBº: Aprobado por alguien


----------



## pilukona

Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo.
saludos


----------



## Mangato

Pregunté a un vecinito de doce años enseñándole el símbolo escrito en un papel. 
- ¿Cómo se llama este signo? 
*- Nike *me respondió sin dudar


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Mangato said:


> Pregunté a un vecinito de doce años enseñándole el símbolo escrito en un papel.
> - ¿Cómo se llama este signo?
> *- Nike *me respondió sin dudar


 
Me has dado algo para reir todo el resto de la tarde


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> Pregunté a un vecinito de doce años enseñándole el símbolo escrito en un papel.
> - ¿Cómo se llama este signo?
> *- Nike *me respondió sin dudar


Esa estuvo muy buena...
Ese joven si sabe en donde está parado
saludos


----------



## mirx

Mangato said:


> Pregunté a un vecinito de doce años enseñándole el símbolo escrito en un papel.
> - ¿Cómo se llama este signo?
> *- Nike *me respondió sin dudar


 
Eso mismo iba a decir hace rato, en México Nike es la palomita más famosa.

La gente lo pone en los vidrios de los carros, he visto a gente que se lo tatúa y el gobernador de mi estado lo uso como el eslogan de su campaña electoral hace 6 años.


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Eso mismo iba a decir hace rato, en México Nike es la palomita más famosa.
> 
> La gente lo pone en los vidrios de los carros, he visto a gente que se lo tatúa y el gobernador de mi estado lo uso como el eslogan de su campaña electoral hace 6 años.


 

*Puntear*

 ¿Cuando utilizan este signo no están "punteando"? ¿Alguien utiliza este verbo para la acción de señalar las partidas comprobadas?


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> *Puntear*
> 
> ¿Cuando utilizan este signo no están "punteando"? ¿Alguien utiliza este verbo para la acción de señalar las partidas comprobadas?


 
Me temo que en México no. Puntear es llevar la delantera en algo, quizá se llegue a utilizar para poner puntos en un papel pero es más común que "se ponga una línea punteada, o una marca con puntos".

Ya algunos han dicho que este simbolito se llama en algunos países "check list". Aunque en México no se llama así, lo más probable es que al comprobar una lista  "la chequemos".

_"Checa en la lista lo que ya hiciste y márcalo con palomitas"._


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Pinairun said:


> *Puntear*
> 
> ¿Cuando utilizan este signo no están "punteando"? ¿Alguien utiliza este verbo para la acción de señalar las partidas comprobadas?


 

En El Salvador, diríamos "chequeando" las partidas. De allí que a este símbolo también lo llamemos "cheque".

"En esta lista, por favor ponele un cheque a todos los artículos que te vaya diciendo"


----------



## Mangato

Pinairun said:


> *Puntear*
> 
> ¿Cuando utilizan este signo no están "punteando"? ¿Alguien utiliza este verbo para la acción de señalar las partidas comprobadas?


 
Tradicionalmente se punteaban los listados deoperaciones, sobre todo cuando había que descubrir u fatídico error y la caja no cuadraba.

Hoy día ya no se puntea, se _chequea_ que es lo mismo pero suena más _elegante _


----------



## aldewi

Podría llamarse visto bueno, pues generalmente se usa cuando se aprueba o se piensa que es correcto y general cuando hay opinión positiva. El contrario es una X.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Yo lo conozco como una "uve de visto", sobretodo en el contexto de ejercicios escolares. Sirve para comprobar que algo está revisado y bien, ya que si hay errores estos representa que están corregidos (típicamente por encima, en color rojo), pero si no vemos ninguna corrección ¿cómo sabemos que está corregido? ps algunos ponen una uve, con el palito derecho más largo, otros _*vb*_, _visto bueno_, y otros ponen una *b* de _bien_, pero eso parece que se considera infantil a partir de ciertos niveles. Para indicar que algo está mal solemos tachar, así, o con una gran cruz sobre todo el parágrafo, nunca he visto gente tan sutil que ponga una crucecita en la esquina ni al final. A veces he visto un "no".

En España también existen las listas de chequeo (o de comprobación), pero cada vez que se hace una comprobación o se realiza una de las actividades de la lista, se marca aquí típicamente con una cruz o con un guión. Sí es cierto que el uso de herramientas informáticas a menudo diseñadas por guiris están extendiendo la manera sajona de marcar, con uves.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora cuando niña a  se le llamaba una palomita=estaba bien/correcto.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

En el Apéndice 4 del DPD, Lista de símbolos o signos no alfabetizables (en penúltimo lugar), aparece  como VERIFICACIÓN.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando yo asistía al colegio de los Jesuitas en el que estudié, el símbolo era *V.B.* (*visto bueno*, es decir, correcto). Algunos maestrillos jóvenes empezaron a abreviarla en *V.* que creo es el origen de ese signo *√* que refleja en su rabito la energía de la grafía apurada que subyace a toda corrección (¡cargante tarea!) de ejercicios escolares.


----------



## Hidrocálida

wamcon said:


> Sin embargo allá por finales de los años ochenta o principio de los noventa es cuando comencé a ver este signo como sinónimo de correcto y *tengo la impresión* de que es un signo importado anglosajón, y por ello no le conozco nombre alguno.
> Con las acepciones que veo que le da la gente sobre todo de hispano-américa, me pregunto desde cuando data la introducción de este signo como sinónimo de correcto que seguramente sea muy anterior a la introducción en España y cual es el origen de esos nombres para este signo.


 Hola:
Pues yo pregunté a un familar de 87 años y dice que cuando estaba en el colegio hace 80 años, aqui en México ya le llamaban palomita, pero no se si su orígen sea anglosajón.
Saludos


----------



## galio

Pero en ese caso, ¿cómo nos llega también por influjo del inglés con el mismo empleo? Salvo que haya sido un desarrollo medianamente antiguo en el castellano o eventualmente otras lenguas romances, se lo hayan apropiado y le pusieron un nombre en su idioma que después nos llega extrapolado...


----------



## bellota_2601

En mi país le decimos "palometas".


----------



## Aserolf

Hace tiempo hice la misma pregunta, sólo que al título le puse 
*Nike Swoosh http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=976045*

Les dejo el hilo...
Sds;o)


----------



## RickyM

Tengo entendido que el nombre del signo es "visto".


----------



## MkRoz

miklo3600 said:


> Hola Foreros:
> Tengo una pregunta de vocabulario
> ¿Cómo diríais el siguiente signo en castellano?...""
> 
> Saludos


 
Visto.
*Afirmativo.*
Correcto...

Saludos,
Mk


----------



## chics

No sé si sólo es en mi entorno, pero yo diría que donde vivo al simbolito ese de Nike le llamamos *esquí*, _el esquí de "naik"_. Creo que es Avia el que tiene un pajarito.


----------



## albertovidal

En Argentina es LA tilde (es femenino según la RAE) y es una marca de control. NO necesariamente indica que es correcto sino que esa "marca" se ha puesto porque el ítem ha sido verificado


----------



## dexterciyo

Ban Sith said:


> Sin embargo, algunos de mis profesores lo llamaban simplemente "*tic*".



Yo también lo he escuchado así. Y, de forma general, «visto bueno».


----------



## Señor K

Estuve leyendo el hilo y concuerdo con Aviador, más aún considerando que debe tener varios kilómetros más que yo recorridos en este mundo.

Yo a ese signo siempre lo conocí como "bic" (sonaba así, quizás era "tic") o "visto bueno", precisamente para designar, más que algo está chequeado, que algo está correcto, sobre todo en pruebas. Lo contrario, como ya se dijo, es la "X".



Pinairun said:


> *Puntear*
> 
> ¿Cuando utilizan este signo no están "punteando"? ¿Alguien utiliza este verbo para la acción de señalar las partidas comprobadas?



No, Pinairun, por "punteando" acá se entiende otra cosa, y no precisamente muy santa, te diré...


----------



## jorgema

En Perú se conoce "visto", pero no se si siempre se refiera a ese signo (a veces al V.B). Lo más usual es decir "un check".

_Iba poniendo un check a cada artículo de la lista._


----------



## HalloweenJr

¡Muy buenas!

Es posible que tenga varios significados. además de los que ya te dijeron, también se puede entender como verdadero.


----------



## duvija

wamcon said:


> simplemente era una constatación de que el trabajo o ejercicio había sido realizado.
> 
> Sin embargo allá por finales de los años ochenta o principio de los noventa es cuando comencé a ver este signo como sinónimo de correcto


 

Creeme. Por allá por los cincuenta, se usaba el 'visto' en la escuela primaria. Y mucho antes también.


----------



## danylop26

En Peru y muchos paises sudamericanos se llama "aspa"
Check=Aspa


----------



## Erreconerre

miklo3600 said:


> Hola Foreros:
> Tengo una pregunta de vocabulario
> ¿Cómo diríais el siguiente signo en castellano?...""
> 
> Saludos


 
Yo lo conozco como _palomita_. Y la palomita ha dado lugar al verbo _palomear._ Porque cuando se propone una lista de personas para ocupar un puesto o para obtener alguna ventaja, las personas que son seleccionas, y por lo tanto, beneficiadas, se dice que han sido _palomeadas._ O cuando se presenta una lista de personas para ser presentados como candidatos a diputados, por ejemplo, de algún partido político, se dice que quienes fueron seleccionados para ser candidatos fueron _palomeados_.

Tengo entendido que antes de ser una _palomita_ fueron las palabras _visto bueno. _Y que después evolucionó para ser Vo. Bo., después Vo., y finalmente la palomita que ahora conocemos.


----------



## Jonno

Una puntualizaron, que he visto atrás en uno de los mensajes pero ha quedado un poco oculta entre tanto visto bueno y palomita 

Realmente el símbolo del teclado √ es raíz cuadrada, y también disponemos del símbolo de raíz cúbica ∛ y raíz cuarta ∜ (espero que estas también se vean). La marca de verificación  no existe en los teclados de ordenador, salvo en ciertas tipografías de símbolos.

Yo lo uso para marcar en una lista de tareas las que ya he completado.


----------



## torrebruno

Que curioso. ¿Soy el único del mundo que a esto,  ,  lo llamo *marchamo*?
¿Estoy solo en la humanidad?


----------



## duvija

torrebruno said:


> Que curioso. ¿Soy el único del mundo que a esto, , lo llamo *marchamo*?
> ¿Estoy solo en la humanidad?


 

Si.


----------



## oa2169

pilukona said:


> Hola:
> Por aquí los profes ponen V= visto= los ejercicios están hechos.
> B= Bien.Además de hechos están bien.
> VºBº= cuando das fe de que algo es verídico o estás conforme con ello. Por ejemplo con el VºBº del director/a.....
> Y el famoso símbolo cuando vas comprobando pregunta por pregunta o apartado por apartado en un mismo ejercicio(algunos profes)
> Adiós


 

Claro, claro. En algún tiempo escuché a alguien hablar del "bobo". Algo como así : "Me falta el bobo del director".

Tardé mucho tiempo en comprender que se refería al VoBo, visto bueno.

Como dijo Piraña y también bb008: Chulo. (Veo que el DRAE no comtempla la acepción de *correcto* para esta palabra)


----------



## oa2169

torrebruno said:


> Que curioso. ¿Soy el único del mundo que a esto, , lo llamo *marchamo*?
> ¿Estoy solo en la humanidad?


 
No conocía esta palabra hasta que la mencionaste. Se aprende en esta vida.....

*marchamo**.*
(Del ár. hisp. _máršam_, hierro para marcar, y este del arameo _ršam_, grabar).

*1. *m. Señal o marca que se pone en los fardos o bultos en las aduanas, como prueba de que están despachados o reconocidos.
*2. *m. Marca que se pone a ciertos productos, especialmente a los embutidos.


----------



## rockoman55

Retomando todos los comentarios, podría extender una conclusión. Creo que la persona que mas se ha acercado a lo que podría ser el verdadero significado de ese símbolo  es el joven de 12 años que menciona Mangato


Mangato said:


> Pregunté a un vecinito de doce años enseñándole el símbolo escrito en un papel.
> - ¿Cómo se llama este signo?
> *- Nike *me respondió sin dudar


explico porque:
Nike, en la mitología griega, era llamada así a la diosa de la Victoria (probablemente ahí tengamos un indicio de porque la forma de V)
aunque realmente esta diosa era representada por una figura alada y con una guirnalda de oliva (pudiendo ser una paloma en las manos de la escultura de Seuz, Atenas o Afrodita, como la paloma de la paz, quiza ahi radique el denominador de paloma en México)
si bien por otro lado, a los guerreros se les enseñaba a rezarle a varios dioses; entre ellos a la diosa Nike, para que les ayudara a obtener la victoria. Ellos peleaban por la razón de obtener un límite territorial, al cual le llamaban marca (en latin), la cual provenía del protogermánico *marko, "territorio fronterizo", a su vez del protoindoeuropeo *mereg-, "límite" (de ahí probablemente provenga el termino marchamo o check mark o marca), y estos guerreros al ir aprendiendo técnicas de pelea, emplearon armas como la espada, la cual enseñaban a usar para rasgar el pecho del oponente en un movimiento hacia abajo y hacia arriba en forma de V, el cual les aseguraba su victoria contra dicho oponente (quizás de ahí parta la forma de la "palomita").
Pero bueno, eso es solo un poco de lo que acabo de investigar, solo tengo 18 años así que no me crean mucho, creo que aquí hay personas con mucha experiencia en el campo de la etimología. Aunque espero haber podido aportar con tan solo un poquito de mis conocimientos.


----------



## Calambur

rockoman55 said:


> ...emplearon armas como la espada, la cual enseñaban a usar para *rasgar el pecho *del oponente en un movimiento hacia abajo y hacia arriba en forma de V, el cual les aseguraba su victoria contra dicho oponente (quizás de ahí parta la forma de la "palomita").


Vaya, cómo cambian los tiempos.
En el siglo XX existía un justiciero, don Diego de la Vega, que marcaba a sus enemigos *en la espalda *con un signo que bien podría ser el origen de la *tilde *de que trata el hilo. La marca aparece en internet. Si uno la mira inclinando la cabeza sobre el hombro derecho, es muy parecida a la tilde, sólo que con una patita más -como me sale a mí cuando me tiembla el pulso-.


----------



## Colchonero

Ahora todo está más claro.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Vaya, cómo cambian los tiempos.
> En el siglo XX existía un justiciero, don Diego de la Vega, que marcaba a sus enemigos *en la espalda *con un signo que bien podría ser el origen de la *tilde *de que trata el hilo. La marca aparece en internet. Si uno la mira inclinando la cabeza sobre el hombro derecho, es muy parecida a la tilde, sólo que con una patita más -como me sale a mí cuando me tiembla el pulso-.




M'hija, ¡no te me olvides de la Marca del Zorro!


----------



## darfox

A ese símbolo siempre lo he conocido como /Tik/ no sólo yo sino todas las personas de mi entorno lo conocen como tal, no entiendo que nadie en este hilo lo haya mencionado.
Navegando por Internet, al escribir "Tick" me apareció justamente este símbolo, así que ya tenemos claro como se llama en inglés, traduciéndolo al español en Wordreference he encontrado algunos términos usados en paises latinoamericanos, pero ninguno de ellos en España, así que podemos decir que es te signo bueno no tiene traducción como tal, aunque significa "Visto" o "Correcto"
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=tick


----------



## Jonno

Sí se ha mencionado 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1162593&p=5990903#post5990903


----------



## Prof Burgos

miklo3600 said:


> Hola Foreros:
> Tengo una pregunta de vocabulario
> ¿Cómo diríais el siguiente signo en castellano?...""
> 
> Saludos


Es "visto bueno".


----------



## Jabato_

En España se usan las siguientes palabras para el signo "": check, tick, visto, signo de correcto, correcto, palomita, verificación. Valdrían todas las palabras relacionadas en general con todo lo que tenga que ver con dar _"el visto bueno"._


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

Hola, soy peruano. Además de lo dicho por otros compatriotas míos, que han mencionado "check" (usado comúnmente en la frase "ponle un check") y "visto bueno" (o "ponle un visto bueno"), también he oído que de manera formal algunos pocos llaman a ese signo "signo de verificación". Lo gracioso es que si ordenaban "ponle un signo de verificación" y alguien preguntaba "¿cómo es un signo de verificación?", le respondían "un check, nomás" o "ponle un check".


----------



## Sergio Urra

Aprobado, visto bueno, correcto. En casa, con mis hermanos, les decíamos "güinersss". 

-¿Cómo te fue en el examen?
-Súper. Siete güinerssss y tres inri (por las cruces)

Salut


----------



## Xiscomx

¡Qué curioso! Todos los participantes y visitantes de este hilo están interesados en conocer de forma fehaciente el verdadero significado de este símbolo , pero como ya tiene, con este, 80 aportes, pues creo que la mayoría los pasa un poco por alto y no se enteran de que hay 3 compañeros que ya han aportado la prueba suficiente y bastante como por hacerles caso:

@Pinairun en #49,
@Jonno en #65 y
@Alfonso Chíncaro en #78
 y ahora yo en este #80:

En la nueva edición 2010 de la «Ortografía de la lengua española» en el apéndice 3: Lista de símbolos no alfabetizables aparece el


> símbolo✓*verificación*


----------



## D. Asto

Es signo de verificación o visto bueno...Check list está en inglés y significa lista de verificación.


----------

